# Fluval stratum with gravel?



## aquariumrookie (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey guys! I started a 5.5 gal planted betta tank with fluval stratum. All of the plants are growing very well healthy. However, sometimes, a plant floats up and when I re plant it, the tank gets very cloudy. So, I was thinking about putting a layer of gravel on top. But, the packaging states that the stratum should never be mixed with other substrates. I would like to add some gravel to prevent cloudy water and plants floating up. Would this be ok?
Thank you!


----------



## MamaJu (Jun 4, 2013)

What kind of plants do you have? I had the same problem with Fluval Stratum. I don't recommend putting gravel on top of the Stratum. I think that the weight of the gravel will crush the substrate, causing the Stratum to break down into finer dust. Then you get dust all over your plant leaves  

Eventually I just threw moss on top of the substrate to keep the cloudiness down. You have to be very careful when changing the water too. I usually pour in a little at a time trying to avoid disturbing the Stratum.


----------



## Zoidborg (Jan 29, 2014)

I did this before, the stratum does break down. Huge dust storm during pwc!

I have since replaced with new Fluval stratum sans gravel layer.


----------

